# Red November



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

Red November
November is my favorite time of year to go fly fishing. The weather finally cools down, and most of the crowds of fisherman you find in the summer are either watching football or out hunting. 
The other reason I like November, is that I always see good numbers of slot redfish.
I headed down to POC on Saturday, which had been blown out that day. We met a guy at the Clarks who told us the fish had lockjaw earlier that day, because of the full moon. He said he placed the fly right in front of couple fish and could not get any to eat. That is not what I wanted to hear the day before my fishing trip. Sunday turned out to be a better day. 
We woke to perfect flyfishing conditions; 70-75 degree weather, no wind and not a cloud in the sky. I poled my 16 foot shadowcast down a shoreline within view of our hotel and already saw reds chasing schools of mullet. After missing a couple of hits on gold spoon I entered a pond in the marsh. I stopped the skiff in mouth of the creek . My buddy Mike spotted a red. It was a good distance away and coming right down the middle of the creek.
 It was a perfect setup. I threw out my fly and let it settle in the mud. The fish was slowly making his way down the creek, towards my fly. When he got a few feet away from the clouser, I gave the line the slightest twitch, causing the fly kick up a mud cloud. The redfish thought he discovered his breakfast trying to escape and he charged the fly. 
Sometimes the little creeks are the most challenging places to fish. The reds are spooky in the skinny water. Often you will try to pole over some oysters and then you hear the loud noise as the skiff gets scratched up on the shell that you were hoping to float over. Then you see the wakes of redfish leaving the area. Once they spook they bolt up and down the creeks spooking other redfish. Now the odds are against you, because your next targets are especially wary of your presence. 
Creeks can be difficult to get into. The water can be so shallow that you have to turn around after poling your skiff for 30 minutes to get into a lake that you know is holding redfish. At times, the creeks snake and wind around so that there is not enough space for a skiff to even make the turn, and you have to head back. 
But, when you do get into these remote spots and find fish, you can have an amazing couple hours as redfish travel up and down the creeks. If you are set up in the right spot, and the sun is shining you can have one target after another. Here are a couple pictures from some recent trips.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

*reds*

reds


----------



## AlaskaTex (Mar 9, 2006)

*Red December*

Nice right up Demeter. I'm hoping it will be a "Red December" as well!

Alaskatex


----------



## Brown Bear (Jun 5, 2012)

Great post, really enjoyed it


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Good post Jeremy! Looks like it was a great day. Way better than the home work I was doing...


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

:cheers:


----------

